# Fiat Hobby 750 window switch fault



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi guys,

2001 Hobby 750.

Short video on my Fiat Ducato electric window switch.

My drivers side window switch had an intermittent fault causing the drivers side window to 'stick' when going up. It would stop half way, then you'd need to give the switch a really good push to make it work, and sometimes even this didn't work leaving the window half down. Then, for no reason it would work again!

I guessed it was a contact but wasn't sure.

It was a really easy fix -


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Going right off you David, just had to do my passenger window switch, it'd go down but not up, but at least I didn't have to figure it out   I cleaned all 8 contacts, so it should be OK for a while.


----------

